# Y-Bone Removal How-To for Northern Pike (Jacks) Chain Pickeral



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Northern Y Bone removal has always been a mystery to me but not now.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lB9hetEFG0


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

willcfish said:


> Northern Y Bone removal has always been a mystery to me but not now.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lB9hetEFG0


I've never cleaned a pike but i saw a video where they just cooked the fish leaving the Y-bone in and after its done cooking it just slides out clean.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You can do that with a smaller fish but the big ones need filleted so they can be cooked through.


----------

